# The sway



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger paces when I don't walk fast enough while out on our jaunts around the neighborhood. I think the other school of thought is a dog will do it when they're tired but I've had Ranger out on 8 hour hikes on a flexi-lead...and he's never paced when able to go his own speed, even at the end of the hike. 

I wouldn't worry about it so long as there's no other signs of soreness or discomfort (getting up slowly, walking up stairs, etc). Usually when Ranger starts to pace, he looks at me as if saying "get your butt in gear!"


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin does the exact same thing. I was also concerned about it (ie. hip dysplasia) so talked to the vet about it at our last visit. He checked Austin's hips, legs, elbows and didn't seem too concerned about any abnormalities. Like Midas, Austin runs fine, gets up and down fine and only shows the swagger when he's moving at a slower pace.

Like Ranger said, I wouldn't get too alarmed unless you see signs of pain or discomfort.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Too funny, Ranger! My Midas gives me that look too. I will take him on three mile walks in the wooded trails where he is off leash and he goes his own speed which is waaaay faster than my speed and he never paces even at the end when I think he should be tired. He just gives me this look that says "Hey, lets play some ball now". He only does it when we are walking around the neighborhood too. Thanks for some reassurance. I will stifle my worriedness.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is the same way around the neighborhood when he feels like taking a leisurely walk. =)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it's any consolation, I'm going through the same 'stress out' over my dog's hips. :uhoh:

It could be his hips are as sound as I thought they were last week. Especially since he goes arial for his swings and is able to jump correctly (keep in mind we are only doing low 'beginner' jumps until I get him tested).

But I'm second guessing now that I watched a couple videos showing exactly what they mean by a "Marilyn Monroe" wiggle. My dog does that when he's meandering. I always thought it was his lazy walk, but now I'm wondering.... 

I've already talked with my vet about ofa/xrays and that will happen soon (he's over 2). So at least I'll know for sure what's going on. It would be disappointing, especially since we did take every precaution.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't stress unless you have reason to. PLEASE!!!

Teddi has the hip sway, yes she is HD BUT she will sway regardless. In her case I think it is she is a little longer through the back, so when she does pace it is pronounced. However she is also lazy. The pace is an easy gait for dogs. It is not a problem in itself of potential HD. Heck ALL my dogs have paced, Teddi is the only one with structural issues. 

Also my dogs are TALL and I am short, they have to "slow" to keep up with me. If I take them out on a bike they trot pretty normal. 

I read all the time, is pacing a sign of hip issues. No it is not, it "can" be WHEN other symptoms are present. However the other symptoms are more typical to HD. Teddi's right hip was fixed, she still paces.... One symptom by itself is not an issue. 

Don't make your selves crazy unless you really need to. 

Ann


----------

